# 66 Tempest front door panel questions.



## Hoofer814 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello everyone. I am looking for reproductions of the front interior door panels for my 66 Pontiac Tempest. I ordered a set from OPGI but they told me that due to COVID the manufacturer (PUI) won't have them ready until September. Do you know of any other place (I checked Ames and they use PUI as well) to order these? Another question i have: the replacement panels don't have the brushed silver arrowhead emblem but supposedly has a space for it so you can use the original from the old panel. How would i get the emblem off safely? And lastly, the reason i'm replacing the panel is because of the peeling and curling you see at the bottom. Do you think i can repair those instead? I was thinking i would remove the panel, roll the vinyl out, glue it and clamp a 2x4 across the area with even pressure. Is that crazy? Thanks everyone!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't know how original you want but there are lower panel carpet kits for the LeMans/GTO that you could use


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It's hard to tell from your pic but if it is just the bottom 1''or 2" I think your plan is perfect.
The one extra thing I would do si remove the card as intended, but before gluing, dampen/wet the vinyl and clamp it down as you outlined.
Doing so for a day or so should reanimate some of the original memory and help with the glue adhesion.
3M makes several great interior adhesives that should fit your need. 
JM2C
Cheers.


----------

